
Measles erases immune ‘memory’ for other diseases - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03324-7
======
haxiomic
That’s phenomenal, I didn’t know any virus could do that - I wonder if
studying the mechanism at play could lead to treatments for autoimmune
diseases

------
QuincyJazz
I find it interesting Nature uses leading language like "wiping" the memory. I
don't know my immune cell chemistry, but I doubt the memory is completely
wiped.

~~~
mc32
It's just a quick analogy that people readily understand even if what people
imagine it entails is wrong. The main thing is people lose their immunity to
other pathogens so the meaning of the effect is carried by the shorthand.

